# Processing Stinky Breeding Buck



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Does anyone have experience having a breeding buck processed ?


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

We have had him for a number of years and like most breeding goats has that awful smell. Does that transfer to the meat? Can he be used in spicy sausage?


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Yes it does transfer to the meat. He will have a very strong gamey flavor, but it's been years since I've had old goat. Yes seasoned sausage is about the best choice of processing. Strong seasonings, flavors that can cover and spread well. Also the meat is rather on the tougher side. In some cases there are people who do like older goat meat.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

In our case, it wasn’t a very old buck, but we did once butcher a 1.5 year old intact buck in rut. We decided to bind some with pork to make burgers, and they were fantastic. You couldn’t tell it was anything other than an amazing beef burger.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

We have had a 4 year old buck processed outside of the main rut and used for ground meat with no issues.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

He would have to be for sausage for sure. Spicy or something.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Does it help decrease the buck flavor in the meat to wether a breeding buck before harvesting him? Is it better to wait until rut is over?

Trying to figure out what to do if my buck for sale doesn’t sell. Can’t keep everyone and bucks are not easy to sell like does or kids.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Did you sell your buck?


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

I did, he’s got a new herd of does so I don’t have to feel bad about eating him, lol. He’s a nice buck, but our plan for any goats we can’t sell is freezer camp.


----------

